# A Couple of Stoppers



## olsenla (Jan 10, 2007)

These are a couple of stoppers that I turned over the holidays.  I am just putting them up now because I just received a photo tent.  I know I need a lot of practice with my photos.  The first one is Pink Ivory with a Maple cabachon.  The second one is BOW.  These were both finished with Enduro.

Thanks for looking,
Larry


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 10, 2007)

I like both of them, I'm going to have to try a cabachon in the top of a stopper, I've never done one.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 10, 2007)

Top work Gary l also like your finish.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 10, 2007)

Very nice work and the photos are excellent. May I ask what kind of photo tent did you get and where?? I am looking into this myself. I tried making one but did not like the results. 

Two very good choices of woods. The olive wood is one of my favorite looking woods. It just pops.


----------



## woodwish (Jan 10, 2007)

Larry, like the idea of a maple cabechon on darker wood.  I have made a lot with glass or stones but never thought of using a different wood.  Good job on both!


----------



## pete00 (Jan 11, 2007)

cant decide which i like better, next time make a bad one so i can choose between the two....[][]


----------



## Skye (Jan 11, 2007)

Both are very clean, very smooth curves. I love them both but think the BOW wins.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 11, 2007)

BOW wins for me too, fantastic work on both though!! [][]


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow, two magnificent stoppers.  I'll have to try the wood cabs.  I have tons of thin cut-off burl material, that will be perfect for that.
Rob


----------



## olsenla (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone.  I'm still trying to learn to take decent pictures to post.  I got some good feedback of things to try on the pen photography forum.  John, this is the photo tent that I got:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009E3UUY/103-7048576-1127050

Larry


----------



## bob393 (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice wood, and shape!


----------

